# Gestionnaire de fenetre : Que vallent Merlin, Fluxbox, ...?

## groutchopok

Voilà comme je dois installer la gentoo j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur les gestionnaires de fenetre alternatifs à Gnome ou encore KDE (que je veux pu du tout utiliser)

J'en ai vu 2 qui m'intéresse : Merlin et FluxBox.

Est ce qu'ils sont bien? stables? suivis? tout ça quoi...

et aussi : j'ai vu que Sawfish pouvait fonctionner en dehors de Gnome. ca marceh bien comme wm???  

c une sorte de sondage que je fais j'aimerais avoir vos différents avis là dessus.

Mais je parle bien de wm alternatif aux 2 plus connu (Gnome et KDE)

voili voilou!    :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

j'ai véxé personne là en disant que je voulais pu de KDE?    :Confused: 

personne répond...ouinnnnnn elle plait pas ma question!!!!     :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon ptet aussi que personne n'utilsie de wm alternatif...

----------

## DuF

Sur mon système je n'ai d'installé que WindowMaker, Fluxbox et Waimea (WindowMaker parce que je l'ai toujours eu, je ne me voyais pas ne pas l'avoir  :Smile:  ), fluxbox parce que c'est mon préféré et Waimea parce qu'il est sympa et que j'aime bien aussi, mais préfère fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## meitnerium

Moi j'utilise gnome, car j'ai le bolide pour le rouler correctement. Par contre, si j'ai de besoins d'un wm sur une veille machine, alors j'utilise afterstep (si tu aime avoir quelques fichiers de configurations et tout configurer à la main, c pur toi) Je crois que le fichier source d afterstep fais 1 ou 2 meg, et les dépendance sont tres minimes... En espérant que cela te soit utile...

François Dion

----------

## px

Choisi bien tes mots sinon les puristes vont t'engueuler  :Wink:  kde et gnome sont des desktop manager (avec entre autre un window manager intégré), les autres mentionnés sont des wm.

J'aime bien fluxbox bien que je ne maitrise pas encore totalement le coup des onglets, j'ai pas eut trop le temps de tester, je suis principalement sous kde.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait deja essayer le xpde? 

Au fait je crois que tu peux faire un sondage sur ce forum...

----------

## groutchopok

afterstep...hum c vieux ça?    :Wink: 

je l'utilisais sur mon DX 33...c vrai que c sympa. bon j'ai un "assez gros" système on va dire donc ça me dérange pas de faire tourner un wm gourmand.

Quoique Gnome soit vraiment trés gourmand...(enfin je trouve que Nautilus prend pas mal de resource). mais j'ai pas essayer à partir de la 2. est ce que ça été optimisé? (j'en doute mais bon...)

je connaissais pas merlin ni fluxbox avant de les avoir vu  en screenshot sur ce site même. je dois dire que à lire que du bien dessus je vais me jeter dessus.   :Surprised: 

je vais continuer à utiliser enlightenment. 

Pour gnome 2 j'hésite un peu. 

enfin je verrais.

continuez à raconte rce que vous utilisez, et pourquoi ça m'intérésse et d'autres aussi je pense.

(parce qu'à part gnome et kde c vrai qu'on entend pas parler bcp des autres)

----------

## arlequin

Personnellement, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'installer linux pour avoir un wm qui émule l'interface de XP... mais bon, c'est un avis perso...   :Confused: 

Sinon, il y a tellement le choix dans les wm... fluxbox est vraiment sympa... moi qui adorait blackbox. Mais il y a aussi enleghtenment qui est pas mal, surtout au niveau des themes...

----------

## Sleeper

Enlightenment DR17 comence a pas mal marcher.. Je l'utilise comme wm principal ...

```
 emerge e 
```

----------

## DuF

 *meitnerium wrote:*   

> Moi j'utilise gnome, car j'ai le bolide pour le rouler correctement. Par contre, si j'ai de besoins d'un wm sur une veille machine, alors j'utilise afterstep (si tu aime avoir quelques fichiers de configurations et tout configurer à la main, c pur toi) Je crois que le fichier source d afterstep fais 1 ou 2 meg, et les dépendance sont tres minimes... En espérant que cela te soit utile...
> 
> François Dion

 

Même en ayant le bolide qui roule on peut utiliser autre chose que gnome, ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un utilise WM, fluxbox, E, icewm ou d'autres dans le même genre que la raison en est une machine poussive !

Je me suis senti obligé de répondre tellement ct proche du troll. Comme toujours il faut tester pour choisir. Pour info à mes parents je leur ai mis kde3 car c'est celui qu'ils préféraient (entre kde3, gnome2, WM et fluxbox), pourtant ils ont une machine moins puissante que moi...

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'installer linux pour avoir un wm qui émule l'interface de XP... mais bon, c'est un avis perso...

 

Je ne peux que être d'accord, mais encore une fois ce n'est qu'un avis perso  :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

perso je tourne depuis mes debuts sur gentoo sous fluxbox...

mais j'utilise les outils kde (kmail knode and co)

----------

## sergio

J'ai longtemps utilisé WindowMaker qui est plus léger que KDE, Gnome et qui permet d'utiliser les applis des deux environnement sans dégrader les performances de ces dernières...

Par exemple Konqueror tourne du tonnerre sur WindowMaker...

Et puis j'aime bien son look, même si maintenant sur toutes mes stations de travail je suis passé sur KDE...

Quand à Merlin je le connais pas. Si quelqu'un possède une url vers le site pour ma culture générale j'aimerai bien aller y faire un tour...

A+

----------

## erianor

J'ai l'impression que pour merlin il doit s'agir de sawfish-merlin, disponible dans Portage.

----------

## -JeaN-

Je préfère attendre avant d'installer e17, il est encore en beta d'après ce que j'ai vu..

J'utilise fluxbox  :Smile:  J'aime bien WindowMaker quand même, mais bon il se fait un peu vieux !

----------

## DuF

fluxbox est vraiment celui qui actuellement à la plus forte côte de popuralité, mais on ne peut pas dire que ça soit immérité !

----------

## arlequin

Franchement, moi j'utilise 'TWM'... c'est un wm pour homme virile !!   :Cool: 

----------

## -JeaN-

L'homme viril utilise term  :Smile:  lol

----------

## groutchopok

c con pour les filles qui utilisent la console alors...

elle vont se sentir viril vous croyez?    :Laughing: 

non c nul...dslé

----------

## -JeaN-

Des nouveaux cas de loups garoux ont étés signalés, mais en fait c'était des fausses alertes : c'était des filles sous term, qui ont vu leurs poils pousser ...

Bon c pas drole ok, je suis d'humeur blagueuse aujourd'hui c tout  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Hum... comment dire ça... ta blague là... c'est pas que c'est pas marrant, mais c'est vachement avant-gardiste (tout comme twm)... donc faudrait éviter !!   :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

A propos, chui épaté que personne n'est encore cité 'multideskos' (http://www.multideskos.com/)... hum !

ps: c'est un vieux troll, mais ça fait toujours marrer !   :Laughing: 

----------

## groutchopok

au fait (truc qu'a rien à voir...)  :

ça prend beaucoup plus de temps que le bootsrap le emerge system???

sinon c décidé : je vais me mettre à fluxbox!   :Surprised: 

----------

## -JeaN-

ça peut pas etre pire que emerge windows !

d'ailleurs du coup tu as droit à une commande bonus : /usr/bin/BSOD

----------

## arlequin

Bouuuuuhh !! il critique windows !!   :Laughing: 

N'empêche, pour Windaube XP, ils ont réussi à faire disparaïtre les écrans bleus !! (si si)

En fait, par defaut, il s'installe avec un thême tout bleu ('bleu, comme le ciel azuréen...'), comme ça, dés qu'il plante, tu t'apperçois même pas que t'as un BSoD... mouarf !!

Ils sont forts chez Kro$oft...

----------

## -JeaN-

Ben détrompes toi le BSOD existe encore sous winXP  :Smile: 

Overclock ta mémoire à fond, tu le verras surement  :Wink: 

Le même BSOD que sous NT  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Moi si y a un an j'ai quitter MS, c parce que même sous 2000 et XP je me tapais des BSoD, il parait que ct à cause de mon chipset VIA de merde, j'en étais à la 36ème version des drivers VIA4in1 que tous les windows addict adorent.... Moi ça changeais rien, je lançais une gravure => BSoD, je lançais un jeu => BSoD, je restais trop longtemps sur internet=> BSoD...

C'est là que j'ai dit, je vais installer linux pour de bon c'te fois, pour vraiment l'utiliser, de toute façon linux avec moi ça ne sera pas pire que windows avec le chipset VIA... et en fait sous linux (une mdk8.2 à l'époque) je n'ai eu aucun souci de connexions, de gravures, de jeux... alors j'ai viré XP et depuis un an j'ai eu un seul kernel panic (à cause des drivers nvidia pas tip top des fois, mais bon fait avec) et franchement ça le fait  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Il y avait aussi un fix pour les processeurs Duron ou Athlon, qui evitait les plantages il me semble

----------

## DuF

oué fallait un patch un peu pour tout, carte vidéo, carte son, carte mère, chipset, processeur donc bon...

----------

## -JeaN-

fallait meme un patch pour la tour  :Smile: 

...  :Smile: 

----------

## groutchopok

et un patch nicotin aussi pour l'utilisateur stréssé d'installer tout ça et qui finisaait par fumer comme un pompier!    :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

et si je vous dis qu'en plus j'ai un faux contact entre ma CM et ma CG qui m'oblige à m'allonger en attendant de trouver la bonne position de la CG à chaque mise sous tension de mon ordi (ça me prenait au moins 30 min à chaque fois).... je peux vous dire que d'être venu sous linux a m'a fait le plus grand bien  :Smile:  !

Surtout que le Biiiiip Bip Bip caractèristique d'un pb avec la CG au bout de 30 min il commence à vous faire peter un câble, alors quand en plus windows reboot au bout de 2h....... des fois on se prend à maudire certains OS !

----------

## erianor

Duf, je suis heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à faire la poussière à coté du PC à chaque démarrage  :Laughing: .

----------

## DuF

héhé, heureusement maintenant grâce en grande partie à linux, j'ai énormément diminué le nombre de démarrage...

AVANTAGE => je suis moins stressé qd je veux utilisé mon ordinateur, je suis plus sociable, je ne m'arrache plus les cheveux....

INCONVENIENTS => je fais moins la poussière près de mon ordinateur, mais ça m'arrive encore  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Linux, parce que bien je le vaut... lol

Moi j'ai commencé par installer linux sur mon petit serveur, parce que j'avais d'énormes soucis avec Windows 2000... genre, plus de partage de connection après 14 jours, pcAnywhere qui plantait après qq jours (quand on n'a pas d'écran pour son serveur, ça fout les boules !!), obligé de rebooter dès qu'on installe un firewall, serveur de mail... etc.

Depuis que chui sous gentoo, c'est que du bonheur... plus de déconnection ou pbm avec le partage, plus de reboot (86 jours d'uptime), je peux désinstaller/shooter/réinstaller ce que je veux, ça marche tout aussi bien...

Alors quand je vois les articles sur Windows .Net, chui mort de rire...   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

ça c'est clair pour windows .net, mais bon, les décideurs eux font leurs propres choix !

Sinon maintenant le tout, c'est de passer du linux sur serveur, à du linux sur serveur et sur desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Les vrais décideurs utilisent ça: http://hules.free.fr/wmcoincoin/.

C'est bien connu   :Wink: 

ps: désolé, mais j'adore ce site...

----------

## DuF

je me demande d'ailleurs, quel est l'intérêt de wmcoincoin aujourd'hui, alors que la tribune de linuxfr n'existe plus ?

----------

## sergio

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Les vrais décideurs utilisent ça: http://hules.free.fr/wmcoincoin/.
> 
> C'est bien connu  
> 
> ps: désolé, mais j'adore ce site...

 

On n'est tous des décideurs à notre niveau : par exemple après avoir écrit je crois que vais me décider à aller boire un café...

Désolé !!

----------

## DuF

 *sergio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On n'est tous des décideurs à notre niveau : par exemple après avoir écrit je crois que vais me décider à aller boire un café...
> 
> Désolé !!

 

 :Laughing: 

Mais t'as pas tort dans le fond  :Smile: 

Moi j'ai bien décider de me lever ce matin..... pourtant je voulais pas !

----------

## arlequin

Mince, je me suis fait cassé   :Crying or Very sad: 

http://linuxfr.org/board/

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ma part mes wm préféres sont FluxBox et WindowMaker (tous les deux super légers et bien configurables).

Sinon moi aussi j'ai un problème de faux contact sur mon serveur, qui m'oblige moi aussi à faire la poussière à chaque fois (on devrait faire un club de dépoussièreurs de PC) :Smile: 

Mais bon, comme je l'éteins uniquement pour ajouter du matos dedans et que maintenant je pense pas que j'aurais grand chose d'autre à ajouter...

----------

## erianor

Ben moi sur le serveur j'ai collé une vieille carte vidéo PCI ça évite les bip bip bip, de toutes façons j'ai pas d'écran dessus...

----------

## -JeaN-

Comment vous faites pour avoir du matos aussi merdique ?? LOL

Franchement si j'avais une carte foireuse comme ça, soit je la change avec garantie, soit je la revend, soit je la jete et j'en rachete une autre  :Smile: 

Je pourrais pas supporter m'abaisser devant mon pc, c moi le maitre pas lui :p

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh en fait moi c'est pas la carte vidéo, à mon avis c'est carrément sur la CM qu'il y a un pb, j'ai même pas droit aux bips aux démarrage   :Sad: 

Mais bon, vu que je l'arrête tous les 2 mois cette machine, c'est pas vraiment un pb, et comme j'ai pas envie de changer la CM (qui fonctionne très bien une fois lancée), je fais avec...

----------

## DuF

bah moi j'ai qu'un seul vrai PC, un duron 850, l'autre c un pentium 100 donc bon  :Smile: 

et vu que je cherches du taf actuellement j'ai pas les sous pour acheter quoi que ce soit, même une carte vidéo à 400 balles, et je préfère attendre de trouver un taf, et de tout changer  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

essayez de rester on-topic les gens, sinon je ferais du nettoyage massif.

pour en revenir au sujet, moi j'utilise openbox la en ce moment et ca roxe. mais bon, les gouts et les couleurs. le mieux est amha de faire un poll sur le sujet en prenant en compte les differents wms dispos dans portage, plus un truc "autre"...

----------

## -JeaN-

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> essayez de rester on-topic les gens, sinon je ferais du nettoyage massif.
> 
> pour en revenir au sujet, moi j'utilise openbox la en ce moment et ca roxe. mais bon, les gouts et les couleurs. le mieux est amha de faire un poll sur le sujet en prenant en compte les differents wms dispos dans portage, plus un truc "autre"...

 

Je vois franchement pas de raison de faire du "nettoyage" massif, on discute tranquillement et amicalement, il n'y a rien à "nettoyer" comme tu dis, si on dérape un peu, c'est normal, on est des humains quand même !

----------

## arlequin

Mouarf !! On va se faire latter les enfants !!   :Laughing: 

En même temps, un forums c'est aussi un lieu de rencontre, c'est un peu normal qu'on dévie dans nos conversations, non ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Hmmm desfois, faut bien mériter (et rentabiliser) son titre de "Moderator"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Peut etre que les moderators aussi ont un systeme de "ranking" en fonction du nombre de message effacés, ou déplacés ?

Genre : 

```
Dioxmat

Moderator

547 posts removed

l33t
```

J'espère qu'il va le prendre sur le ton de la rigolade  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ou alors:

```
Dioxmat

Moderator

3 posts removed

Back to work!!!
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## dioxmat

bon ben c pas gagné :)

c'est pas que des messages off-topic me derangent, mais ce thread aurait pu etre tres interessant... je pense que je vais plutot en ouvrir un autre avec un poll complet :)

----------

## DuF

moi j'aime bien qd quelqu'un dit aux autres de ne pas faire de off-topic et qd fait ils profitent de la remarque pour en faire  :Wink: 

Bon sinon faut avouer que c'est bien sympa des fois de laisser aller la prose (oué bon c peut être pas d'un haut niveau mais bon  :Wink:  ) mais sinon un poll ça pourrait le faire, mais ça le posteur du topic aurait du y penser à faire un poll  :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

le posteur du topic dit : 

ben k'est ce que je pouvais en savoir moi que ça allait partir en coui... et off-topic?   :Wink: 

c vrai...j'aurais du posé une question :" ki veux faire du offtopic?" 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

je le savais, tu reconnais toi même ta faute !

bouh honte à toi   :Laughing: 

c vrai qu'entre gens civilisés c'était difficilement prévisibles, mais bon  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

bon voila c'est cree :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=222396#222396

comme on peut pas mettre trop de choix possibles jai du en regrouper.

en attendant ce thread la sera probablement ferme dici quelques heures a la vitesse ou il va...

----------

